# Miter gauge - Kreg vs. Incra



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello all,

I am looking to purchase one of the aftermarket miter guages and am having trouble deciding between the Kreg and the Incra. It seems like Incra has a great reputation in this area but I was at the wood show this weekend and checking out the Kreg guage and it seems very nice.

Here is a link to the models I'm looking at - price is very similar. Incra OR Kreg

Anyone have any thoughts or experiences to share?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

You really can't go wrong with either one. I have an Incra 3000 and really like it. You might want to go somewhere you can put your hands on each one and see which one feels best and works with your style.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I also have the Incra 3000. It's fantastic and more accurate than anything I have ever seen.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree that you can't really go wrong with either one. I just bought a 1000SE and it is probably more miter gauge than I need. I really thought hard about the 3000 but I can make a cutoff sled out of scraps that is dead on so I really couldn't justify spending the extra money in my mind.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I am also looking at the Inca 3000 or the 1000. The 1000 is a $100 more than the 3000SE .. WOW ! Is it really worth the extra $100? That is almost twice the price for an extra angle stops seems like a lot (but it seems like it would be needed). LeeValley is selling them for $139 and $239 in this months catalog.

Or Wood crafter combo pack http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5395&mode=items#tabs
1000se and sled for $289


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I would go wit the Incra 1000SE… You just can't miss. It's accurate straight out of the box. I just wish I had not waited so long to get one.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys - next time can you all try to reply a little quicker?! 

5 responses in a few hours means I can still order it this afternoon!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Go for it. That is one of the benefits of this hobby- buying new tools. Who cares if you need it or not. Just getting a new tool is reward in and of itself. Besides if you have the tool the work will come.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

I have the Kreg. It is very nice but there are three things I would change about it.

First: I think the bar should be steel instead of aluminum. The aluminum bar allows the fence to flex just a little no matter how well you adjust it. Not a huge deal if you aren't pushing too hard to feed things through.

Second: The adjustment in the miter slot is made with little plastic set screws. It works O.K. but I would like more support. The set screws are only "Point" contacts. This allows the bar to flex where it is not contacting the slot.

Third: The flip stop is not really all that accurate. It has side to side play in it which I have not been able to adjust out completely (a little less than 1/16")

Other than that, it is a nice accurate tool that was set up square right out of the box. I am pretty happy with it. I use a panel sled and a RAS to complement my cross cutting suite.

HTH


----------



## jtodd71 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey look my first post

Have you looked at the Osborne EB3? I had an Incra and I like the Osborne better.

http://www.performancetoolcenter.com/50-eb3.html


----------



## tomgilman2004 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have an osborne and haven't been at all happy!


----------



## tomgilman2004 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have an osborne and haven't been at all happy! No micro adjustment, the incremental markings are not precise and it is hard to keep in adjustment not to mention it is heave and cumbersome!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

I've had a Kreg and Incra miter gauge and my preference would be the Incra, just way more versatile. Check out the 1000SE its great for the price tag of 100.00 new.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I replaced my Incra with an Osborne EB-3. I consider the Osborne to be the best.


----------



## cliffton (Dec 18, 2009)

+1 vote for the osborne EB-3


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Just pick one that suits you. I have the 1000SE 'cause that's all the features I need, but you'll be happy with either.
Which color do you like best? I kinda thought that the gold (Incra) looked nice on the Grizz TS.
Bill


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

Another +1 for the Osborne EB3. Stable, no flex, accurate.

Go


----------

